# Extremly Open Club Face



## Mizuno MP-30 (May 21, 2006)

I am a 6 HC and have playing pretty well this year. But multiple times on the Range and 3 times on the course in the last 3 weeks, I have hit what appears to be a shank but it is not. The club face is almost completly open and the ball goes off at a 45 degree angle, slicing, not very far either. It appears that I break my wrists on the way back but through the ball. Usually starts with a full PW shot but then after it happens it tough to get rid of even on longer Irons. Never happens with Woods though. Any Ideas of what can think of to not leave the blade wide open at impact or a few swing drills to get rid of them?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

If you are right handed, stand at the ball in normal address and only swing using your right hand. Keep your left behind your back or in your pocket.

I tend to switch to this for a few shots when I am generating too much body turn and not enough arm movement through the ball.

Your wrist shouldnt be able to cock when only your right hand is on the club.


----------

